# Fashion Tour of Italy!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Members:

How does this sound?

Fashion Perspective Tours are well known, and have been in business for a while! They offer reasonably priced tours with exclusive contacts in the world of fashion, especially current designers and historic costume collections.



They are offering a trip to *Italy:* Florence, Lake Como, and Milan on March 9-16, 2007 that sounds great!!

Here are the details:

Milan is the city where all the action is in the haute couture and pret-a-porter. Visit the Quadrilatero area of the great designers. Exclusive designer appointment. Couture discount. The silk industry highlighted with visits to the Silk Museum, a silk factory, and silk discount at Lake Como are on the agenda. Florence highlights great art, historic costume, the Ferragamo Shoe Museum, and the Leather School.

$2,275 per person double or triple occupancy
$400 single supplement
*TRIP INCLUDES:*
* Roundtrip airfare East Coast Gateway 
* 3 nights, charming hotel Florence (Albani Hotel or similar) 
* 3 nights, lovely hotel Milan (Galles Hotel or similar) 
* Breakfast daily
* Transportation between cities.
* Day trip to Lake Como 
* Exclusive Appointments
* Fully escorted 

Non-refundable and non-transferable deposit of $1,000 due Nov. 1, 2006 along with a completed Traveler Information Forum (on the site).

Final payment and single supplement due Dec. 1, 2006

*Pam Sexton*
Owner/Operator
*Fashion Perspective Tours*

100 East Main Street
Richmond, Virginia 23219-2112

*[email protected]*

*804-649-0562 **fax 649-1222*

If you are interested or contact Pam for more information *please make sure you tell her you're from AAAC!!*

If there is enough interest, they may be making up special tour packages just for the Members of this Forum!

Andy


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 9, 2006)

No time in Naples?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Reminder!*

If anyone is interested in this trip you have a couple of weeks to decide and get your money in!


----------



## studio253 (Dec 21, 2006)

I wish I could get the time off from work. It sounds wonderful. Take lots of pictures guys.


----------



## alimujeeb070 (10 mo ago)

Fashion has always been influenced by culture, historical events like wars, financial crisis and social change. When men and women rigidly stuck to their own fashion ideologies and ways of dressing up during the war time since the 14th-century cross-dressing evolved. When men in order to avoid war assignments dressed up as women and women in order to serve in the war dressed up as men. Change as the only constant is symbolic to the fashion industry.


----------



## georginamorris (8 mo ago)

I Wish I could go Italy one day


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I leave June 10th but I'm not 'fashioning' I'm chasing wild boar and roe deer. Or at least that's the excuse. Actually, I'm after Italian food three meals a day for a week!


----------

